# Running NAHRA Started test - video



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks for posting that video, Stacey. I don't have this club down here and have not watched them test. Marks were very similar to a HRC started test to me. Riot looks like he is having a lot of fun!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------

